

Amazon releases Cloud Player for iPhone, iPod touch - icodestuff
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=nav_sap_cldplyr_ios_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000776061

======
icodestuff
Brag disclaimer: I'm a developer on this.

